# Roof Vent nets



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

HI Everyone

We have an 04 Cheyenne 696 and the netting on the smaller roof vents i.e. the one in the bedroom and the one in the bathroom are fairly grubby. They need taking off and cleaning or need replacing.

Is it an easy job to do? I can see four Phillips screws but am reluctant to undo them until I know what I'm doing !!


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I did mine - small phillips screw driver - lowered them off - used an Oxy type cleaner and they came up really well.

I also took out the roof vents - took them apart and cleaned them - I was surprised by the extra light that the grim was preventing.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We got Fiamma wind-up vents and I took those off for a clean.

Not too difficult even for a DIY disaster like me.


----------

